# albino long neck



## miss2 (Jul 5, 2009)

hey everyone
just wondering if anyone had ever heard or seen an albino long neck turtle, i was flicking through a supplies catalogue the other day with a friend (after working in the pet industry for a long time i still get certain price list's sent to me) and saw advertised albino long necks - for sixteen thousand dollars - yes thats right SIXTEEN THOUSAND cost price!!
would anyone even consider paying this?


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 5, 2009)

i would NEVER buy it, all i want are the pics!!!


----------



## Andrais (Jul 5, 2009)

I go down to bunnings, buy a tin of white paint for around $10, come home, grab the paint brush and paint it white! Presto! i have a albino turtle 
I wouldn't pay more than 10 bucks for it, really couldn't careless if it was black or white


----------



## Vixen (Jul 5, 2009)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> I wouldn't pay more than 10 bucks for it, really couldn't careless if it was black or white



So you wouldnt even pay less than a normal turtle costs? :lol: Makes sense


----------



## Shonfield (Jul 5, 2009)

i'd love to see pics if anyone has them... and if i had the money i would consider buying one.


----------



## gman78 (Jul 5, 2009)

Pics would be great.
What other new albinos are to offer now days i wonder.


----------



## miss2 (Jul 5, 2009)

ill c if i can scan the pic from the price list, its in black and white though lol


----------



## miss2 (Jul 5, 2009)

i just google imaged them and a lot of pics come up, they look really funky! its just weird to see it with a white shell as well!!!


----------



## zoolander (Jul 5, 2009)

miss2 said:


> i just google imaged them and a lot of pics come up, they look really funky! its just weird to see it with a white shell as well!!!


 
any links? i googled them and got none.


----------



## luvezit (Jul 5, 2009)

Just google pictures albino turtles


----------



## miss2 (Jul 6, 2009)

albino turtles - Google Image Search=


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't really see myself paying that to be honest hahahaha

I would just wait till the price goes down, I wouldn't pay anymore than $2500 for one.

I hope they hurry up and make albino scrubbies already  would pay anything for one of those...


----------



## zoolander (Jul 6, 2009)

miss2 said:


> i just google imaged them and a lot of pics come up, they look really funky! its just weird to see it with a white shell as well!!!


 
no long necks!!!!!! have you a pic of the albino long-neck for sale, it's pointless starting the thread on longnecks if the pics you are impressed by are RES and chocolates. if there is a longicollis albino, it would be worth every cent of 16K. forward the contact for it please.


----------



## miss2 (Jul 6, 2009)

im sorry no iam not at liberty to forward the contacts as it is not available for general public purchase.
im sorry i started a pointless thread, and i also apoligise for what oboviously impresses me and not you.
hope you can except my apoligies and i will make sure in the future i dont start pointless threads.


----------



## zoolander (Jul 6, 2009)

miss2 said:


> im sorry no iam not at liberty to forward the contacts as it is not available for general public purchase.
> im sorry i started a pointless thread, and i also apoligise for what oboviously impresses me and not you.
> hope you can except my apoligies and i will make sure in the future i dont start pointless threads.


 
it is just that your thread is about long-necks and if there really was one it would be unique, and you stated that you googled photos of it, and how impressed you were, but you directed me to junk photos, not any of a long-neck. who can buy it if it's not for public purchase? i think it doesn't exist.


----------



## miss2 (Jul 6, 2009)

you dont think it exists, well thats fantastic for u. maybe if you used to own your own pet shop and still recieved price lists you would also be able to c it but since u oboviously dont you are then considered a member of the general public- therfor you could purchase one through a shop but not directly through a supplier, maybe you should take a few minutes to think about what you post before you shoot off your mouth and bring others down. but congrats for that, i hope it makes you feel wonderful to try and make others look bad for simply sharing some information and a little bit of goss with fellow animal lovers!!! on ya mate give your self a pat on the back


----------



## MrMertens (Jul 6, 2009)

put a turtle in a white bath and they turn white or at least very pale thats what happened to ours anyway


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 6, 2009)

16k would be cheap IMO but a petshop seems a funny place to sell them.


----------



## miss2 (Jul 6, 2009)

i gues if you were to purchase one if you owned the shop you would need to make sure you had someone lined up and pre paid LOL


----------



## jack1 (Jul 6, 2009)

he he, the pics look pretty awesome...even thier shells r white


----------



## punx2540 (Jul 6, 2009)

$16000 for an animal that isn't even in some of the more expensive collections really is bugger all for someone interested in such things.
details seem to be impossible to come by on where to find them so it doesn't really mater how much they cost as there doesn't seem to be an opportunity to pay


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 6, 2009)

they look so cool!!

but siince i'm not a fan of things that need water changes, not for me!


----------



## chilli (Jul 6, 2009)

*unicorns, pegasuses, albino long necks fs cheap*

i think if such a beast really existed it would be snapped up at a higher price than 16k, and not offered through a petshop. was there also albino womas and oenpellis on the same price list. Fantasy Pet Supplies i think are the suppliers.


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 6, 2009)

heres a link i got when i googled it
http://www.turtlebreeders.com.au/aTurtlebig.jpg


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

seen photos and seen one real life.


----------



## kupper (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like bayfish


----------



## Australis (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats a short neck...


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

they are in the australia bush ( eastern long necks)


----------



## Australis (Jul 6, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> they are in the australia bush ( eastern long necks)



Like most reptiles kept legally in Australia, whats your point?


----------



## punx2540 (Jul 6, 2009)

thats their albino short necks ([FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]emydura macquaria)
*took my time there
[/FONT]


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Australis said:


> Like most reptiles kept legally in Australia, whats your point?


 

all the photos i was shown are wild animals and the one i saw was in a creek not far from my mates house


----------



## Australis (Jul 6, 2009)

Ah.. fair enough then.


----------



## chilli (Jul 6, 2009)

*unicorns, pegasuses, albino long necks fs cheap*

why is it that only 13-15 year olds ever see these things or get told about them by their mates? time to put up a picture or close the thread, i say.


----------



## miss2 (Jul 6, 2009)

chilli, what the heck is the point in closing the thread?
whats your problem dude? whats wrong with posting a thread about what i saw (no i did not c one in real life nor did i c the pic) on the price list? i was simply in shock at the price and wanted to know peoples opinions on it. i dont understand y you feel the need to have the thread closed, if you dont like it y comment


----------



## chilli (Jul 6, 2009)

check thread number 7, where you did have a picture, now you've never seen one. you've obviously wanted people to comment about an imaginery creature, but don't want any criticism about your fantasy. you say you want peoples' opinion, well my opinion is that it doesn't exist. obviously calling for a picture is a waste of time.'cause there isn't one to photograph.


----------



## miss2 (Jul 6, 2009)

buggar off man! that may be your opinion on it but its not necissary to be so nasty about it!


----------



## Brown_Hair (Jul 23, 2009)

i think everyone needs to step back and relax,... lol grow up!


----------



## -Peter (Jul 23, 2009)

Never seen one. 
Why not scan the document, hide the contact and identifying details if its that important and lets ee it. Its not that hard


----------



## Brown_Hair (Jul 24, 2009)

-Peter said:


> Never seen one.
> Why not scan the document, hide the contact and identifying details if its that important and lets ee it. Its not that hard


 True....


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 24, 2009)

hmm it cant be legit. Must be a cross with an albino darwin for sure.


----------



## obsessive (Jul 24, 2009)

I've never seen an albino longneck, but I bet there are a couple out there. Its not albino, but here is an Xanthic Macrochelodina parkeri. So cute!


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 24, 2009)

I think JB Turtle's have / had albino long neck and short neck turtles.


----------

